# QUEBEC CITY, Canada



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

*CANADIAN CITIES:
Toronto - Ottawa - Regina - London - Hamilton - Montreal - Quebec City - Halifax - Winnipeg*

*QUEBÉC CITY - QUÉBEC*


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

wow very nice city, doesn't look canadian at all !!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

It is Canadian... so it looks Canadian - in spite of your stereotype.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in Canada, North America for that matter. 

@ drowningman666 - What do you usually think Canadian cities look like? Our cities are very diverse. If you look at Toronto and compare it to say, Vancouver or St. John's, they look totally different.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

One of Canada's many treasures.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quebec City is unique, historic, and very quaint. IMO, the most beautiful historic city in North America.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures! Have you shown these yet? I don't remember if I saw them. In any case, while I like seeing all of your pictures, it's always nice to see your view on the better cities.


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Marcanadian said:


> Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in Canada, North America for that matter.
> 
> @ drowningman666 - What do you usually think Canadian cities look like? Our cities are very diverse. If you look at Toronto and compare it to say, Vancouver or St. John's, they look totally different.


 I didn't mean to offend anyone, just when I think about Canada or USA I see rather modern architecture, full of tall buildinings and wires hanging everywhere. But Quebec City has a lot of historical buildings and it's tidy, so I thought it looks more european than american


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic and very nice photos from the city of Quebec :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!!!!! I lived there over the summer in 2006 and loved it. I also went to UQAC in order to learn French. Didn't have much luck with that though. lol


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

drowningman666 said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone, just when I think about Canada or USA I see rather modern architecture, full of tall buildinings and wires hanging everywhere. But Quebec City has a lot of historical buildings and it's tidy, so I thought it looks more european than american


Don't worry, I wasn't offended. Quebec probably is the most 'European' city of any other in North America.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what makes this city unique and lovable is its well preserved and quaint-designed old buildings. one of the best.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I heard QC was beautiful....and wow, I guess it is!


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

the historic centre is very eurocentered, but outside of it, looks like any other North american city. Still doesn't take away that Quebec is indeed one of the most fascinating cities in NA


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

charming city specially the old quarters.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah I love this city, simply stunning.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry...double posting.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Quebec City is very unique in North America.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gorgeous photos of the most beautiful town in Canada! Well done!! :applause:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

the city looks like mixture of paris and london


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fine, cozy city and great pics. Brings back good memories. I loved the city, exept for the ugly highrises.


----------

